

TED Talk: Peter Norvig: teaching 150,000 at once - olliesaunders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYclUdcsdeo

======
kappaloris
cs212 is way better than most of the cs courses in my university, I don't know
if I should feel glad about it or not.

